# RT problem -  mason_handler.fcgi  ( Request Tracker )

## corey_s

Hello!

I've just installed rt 3.4, and as far as I can tell, everything 

went just fine... however when I try to access rt ( set up as a virtual host, 

using fastcgi and apach2 ), I get a permision denied...

"client denied by server 

configuration: /var/www/rt.server.org/rt-3.4.3/bin/mason_handler.fcgi"

Any ideas what's going on here?  Many thanks.

here's my vhosts.conf 

```

<IfDefine FASTCGI>

# Tell FastCGI to put its temporary files somewhere sane.

FastCgiIpcDir /tmp

# Tell FastCGI that it should use apache's "suexec" binary to call any FastCGI

# script.

# This is a GLOBAL setting

FastCgiWrapper /usr/sbin/suexec2

# Apache 1.3 discards the user and group parameters on the FastCgiServer line.

# Apache 2.0 requires them.

FastCgiServer /var/www/rt.server.org/rt-3.4.3/bin/mason_handler.fcgi 

-idle-timeout 120 -user rt -group rt -processes 4

<VirtualHost rt.server.org:80>

  ServerName rt.server.org

  DocumentRoot /var/www/rt.server.org/htdocs/rt

  ServerAdmin admin@server.org

  AddDefaultCharset UTF-8

  <IfDefine USERDIR>

    UserDir disabled

  </IfDefine>

  # Set the rt user and group as the executing user for this virtual host

  SuexecUserGroup rt rt

  AddHandler fastcgi-script fcgi

  ScriptAlias / /var/www/rt.server.org/rt-3.4.3/bin/mason_handler.fcgi/

  <Directory "/var/www/rt.server.org/htdocs/rt">

    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

    AllowOverride None

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

  </Directory>

</VirtualHost>

</IfDefine>

```

----------

## servermonk

I'm actually having some problems of my own with RT on my gentoo box. Mainly the fact that fastcgi is enabled and running fine but RT seems to think otherwise :/

What are the permisions on your mason_handler.fcgi file? In RT's gentoo install guide (http://wiki.bestpractical.com/index.cgi?GentooInstallGuide) they indicate that you have to change the webapp config to install RT as the rt user and not root. If you don't I imagine you would have some permissions issues executing the scripts.

----------

## corey_s

 *servermonk wrote:*   

> I'm actually having some problems of my own with RT on my gentoo box. Mainly the fact that fastcgi is enabled and running fine but RT seems to think otherwise :/

 

It's possible that you're experiencing the same basic issue I was... 

 *Quote:*   

> What are the permisions on your mason_handler.fcgi file? In RT's gentoo install guide (http://wiki.bestpractical.com/index.cgi?GentooInstallGuide) they indicate that you have to change the webapp config to install RT as the rt user and not root. 

 

Yep - did that.

Turned out to be something else entirely ( here's my post back to the rt-users mailing list ):

I had to specify a Directory directive for the location of 'mason_handler.fcgi' - which, in my case was in  '/var/www/rt.server.org/rt-3.4.3/bin/' .

I added the following to my VirtHost:

```

  <Directory /var/www/rt.server.org/rt-3.4.3/bin>

    Options FollowSymLinks

    Order allow,deny

    allow from all

  </Directory>

```

That did the trick!

Hope this helps the others on the list who have experienced this same issue.

----------

## corey_s

Also - having the quotes around the paths in the <Directory > config directives appeared to screw things up for whatever reason... removing the quotes helped:

```

<IfDefine FASTCGI> 

# Tell FastCGI to put its temporary files somewhere sane. 

FastCgiIpcDir /tmp 

 

# Tell FastCGI that it should use apache's "suexec" binary to call any FastCGI 

# script. 

# This is a GLOBAL setting 

FastCgiWrapper /usr/sbin/suexec2 

 

# Apache 1.3 discards the user and group parameters on the FastCgiServer line. 

# Apache 2.0 requires them. 

FastCgiServer /var/www/rt.server.org/rt-3.4.3/bin/mason_handler.fcgi 

-idle-timeout 120 -user rt -group rt -processes 4 

 

<VirtualHost rt.server.org:80> 

  ServerName rt.server.org 

  DocumentRoot /var/www/rt.server.org/htdocs/rt 

  ServerAdmin admin@server.org 

  AddDefaultCharset UTF-8 

  <IfDefine USERDIR> 

    UserDir disabled 

  </IfDefine> 

  # Set the rt user and group as the executing user for this virtual host 

  SuexecUserGroup rt rt 

  AddHandler fastcgi-script fcgi 

  ScriptAlias / /var/www/rt.server.org/rt-3.4.3/bin/mason_handler.fcgi/ 

  <Directory /var/www/rt.server.org/htdocs/rt> 

    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks 

    AllowOverride None 

    Order allow,deny 

    Allow from all 

  </Directory> 

  <Directory /var/www/rt.server.org/rt-3.4.3/bin> 

    Options FollowSymLinks 

    Order allow,deny 

    allow from all 

  </Directory> 

</VirtualHost> 

</IfDefine> 

```

----------

